# Ehc12



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Myerscough College are holding an educational herpetology convention. Details are on the flier. Feel free to PM me or email the address on the flier for further information.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a bit more information about the topics to be covered at EHC12
Exotic vet Siuna Reid will be talking about surgical intervention in reptiles
Chris Newman will be going through the fascinating history of reptile keeping and bring us right up to date with current issues affecting keepers today.
Kevin Stevens will be examining the pros and cons of combined heating and lighting versus separate heat and light units
John Courtney-Smith is giving us an insight into the lighting needs of reptiles
Graeme Skinner is planning a fascinating DWA talk and hopefully a demonstration with his stunning venomous snakes.
Vet Lynne Stoakes has yet to confirm a specific subject but with her vast experience and passion for tortoises I am sure that it will be of great interest to tortoise keepers.
As if these fantastic speakers aren’t enough to keep us all interested, there will be lots of other herp’ related things to see and do on the day. 
We are also hoping to have an informal gathering in the pub the evening before so that those travelling long distances and staying overnight can have a relaxing drink with like minded people.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great event! :2thumb: How much are tickets Helen?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sounds like a great event! :2thumb: How much are tickets Helen?


Cheers Colin, I think I have got a fantastic bunch of people with a good range of topics which are relevant to anyone interested in herps.

Tickets will be £40.00 to include lunch, and hopefully if it goes well we can go bigger next year! I have an ambition for a 2 day event next year. 

We are really aiming at vets, colleges offering animal care courses, pet shops, local authorities and zoos as well as private keepers.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lots of interest and limited places available for this brilliant North West event!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Bump up for this exciting event


----------

